# Around your area Picture Thread.



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

post up some nice view pictures. here's my back yard, if you dont want to be conspicuous take a night pic. Or just a nice pic you have taken on a trip. Ill even put up a nice sunset when i see one. Lets see what you guys can take! :


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, now it's working, MMMmmm nice dude
smoke in peace
KK


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is out in my backyard,Family Pics 378.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

man i wanna hit some slopes....


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 13, 2008)

got lots more but they all have my house in them


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys are soooo lucky.  My view is of a small fenced backyard with a big wooden swingset.  LOL.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a glimpse of my heaven


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

looks like some glass king bud, hit up the wake buddie:angrywife:


----------



## Melissa (Jan 14, 2008)

i want to live where u guys live lol :bong2:


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 14, 2008)

i wish i had a camera besides my fone. i can see my whole city from my back yard :/ ill try to get a pick


----------



## headband (Jan 14, 2008)

please do, i love the city


----------



## gangalama (Jan 14, 2008)

Im generally stuck in the city but I manage to vaca in the spring.


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2008)

I spend as much time as possible at sea


----------



## biggreenthings (Jan 14, 2008)

you guys are very lucky.


----------



## headband (Jan 14, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> I spend as much time as possible at sea


you should try to harvest a plant inside that boat.....:ignore: (i think this guy should be named laugh, not ignore) it looks like he's laughing, like the po po pic bgt looks close hahah, if they ever new what was growin up stairs...


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the point is, to show us some of the beautiful sites around your area without giving any location details, unless your comfortable with it. I'll start it off with these beauties, where I live iam surrounded by these tall sights! But thats not all either! I love my area!
this one here is to the north of me.




and this one is to the south. p.s. i work on that one lol.




and a lil closer shot of that.




and this is heading out toward the north one.





Your turn.

Dc


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice pics bro love it  i don't have anything like that here city boy  can take some pics of the telephone pole lmao see what i can come up with lol


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

even in the city i was able to find cool shiit to take pics of! you just gotta look, thats all 


Dc


----------



## Firepower (Feb 17, 2008)

Im sorry for always finding the negative in things, but seriously you just put enough info up there for some 1 to find out where you live, chances are what get people in trouble and the lees you take the safer you will be in life and this my friend i would say is 1 BIG chance, whether youre trafficking MJ to the WORLD or selling candy without a license is still a chance..


----------



## King Bud (Feb 17, 2008)

link to a similar thread


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a couple pics from my area, I'll have to go through my backup discs to find some more ...


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 17, 2008)

Another picture, this one taken by a friend Christmas morning 2005


----------



## annscrib (Feb 17, 2008)

1st pic was from a job my hubby did

sec pic was when 1st moved here


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

well i could have sworn i replied to you firepower but here it is again, a lil sugar coated,

you dont know me, i dont know you, so lets not lecture each other. and to be honest with you firepower, without you puting up any kind of information, the poe's would find you.


Dc

p.s. keep the pics comin, were goin on another drive tommarow, everyones pics are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 17, 2008)

just a little taste of paradise


----------



## Firepower (Feb 17, 2008)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> well i could have sworn i replied to you firepower but here it is again, a lil sugar coated,
> 
> you dont know me, i dont know you, so lets not lecture each other.


 
Sugarcoating?  Lecture?..  LOL... If you take offense at someone for just trying to give you GOOD friendly advice then you might have to smoke a little more, ignorancy is no excuse.
  so really, no need to get all puffy for some 1 else minding for your safety, thats what we do around here...

Scenario#1:
DEA Headquarters Monday morning meeting starts with the head of the internet departmen telling his team that hes getting pressure from the big boys on all this illegal internet stuff going on in the US. His team gets on their computers and start surfing the pot sites and forums.
DEA guy that has traveled all over the US recognizes pictures posted, especially with such navigational points he figures out the state the pics are from, next thing you know you have a flyer with those pics circulating the whole DEA building to see if any one has a better recognition of the area and the rest doesnt need to be written.
I know it sounds farfetched but it happens and i would hate to see something like this happen when it can be avoided with just a little common sense..:aok:


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 18, 2008)

Firepower that is ALL crazy talk   Google is in the later stages of an image search function. If you are going to post in this thread your photos better be ORIGINAL, by that I mean not posted by you elsewhere. No doubt they can take your photo imported and search the net for it again hoping you were not as discreet on another site.  Just my 2 cents, this thread is scary


----------



## annscrib (Feb 18, 2008)

this is the houses my hubby works on  hes trim carpentry


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> this is the houses my hubby works on hes trim carpentry


 
OMG I want that house ann!  My dream house!!!


----------



## headband (Feb 18, 2008)

check out this same thread i already started.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21553


----------



## peruvian skunk (Feb 18, 2008)

hope you like em


----------



## annscrib (Feb 18, 2008)

ps yea that place is so damn pretty would love to live there 

 ok smokinmom these pics are for you sweetie 

the 1st house i call it  his farm house lol 

sec house i call it the summer house  and since i just love the work my hubby does  

the last pics are the stairs that are in the summer house  there a before and a after pic


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats it ann, I am packing my stuff and moving in!!!


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 18, 2008)

well in reply, iam not mad, iam not a kid, and i know what iam doing, if the poes wanna come liberate 2 plants from me by all means walk in and take alook, they'll be leaving with nothing. by the way, if your not legal, i dunno why you'd even take the chance by getting on here. right by your theory. so i suppose, if you dont have any pics or want to share anything, no reason to post. y0 headband, i wonder if we cant talk to one of the admins or boss hogs and see if we cant get em combined, those houses are gorgeous ann, i live in an apartment lol. 

Dc


----------



## annscrib (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks guys  i love those houses too someday when i get rich ill have one like them :giggle: he does such good work i could go on and on  i have a puter full of pics and yall dont care ill put some more on i love showing off his work


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

few more


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 18, 2008)

dude, trillions, your area is bomb, your so lucky, i wish i could even pack the fam up and drive to some place like that, but no iam stuck way up in no where, y0 ann post all ya got! tis art work too!


Dc


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 19, 2008)

Can't wait to show you guys pictures from when I'm in Daytona ...


----------



## annscrib (Feb 19, 2008)

these are the stairs in the summer house


----------



## annscrib (Feb 19, 2008)

this what it looks like in the summer house


----------



## dmack (Feb 19, 2008)

I live in a trailer. Aint really nothing for sights. Atleast i still have my X-mas tree up.:banana::banana::banana::lama::lama:


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 20, 2008)

i know where your at......................:batman:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2008)

Middle class surburbia.  This could be anywhere.  Thanks to Google for the image.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is my condo : Its on top of a ski mountain: its my winter place   (view from back deck)

 Here is my summer home, its on the beach......like exactly on da Beachhh!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's a place that can be close by to anyone's new home...Ann, with the right software and equipment they can get the plates off vehicles, etc. be careful dear...hubby does nice work by the way...


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 20, 2008)

dear god everyone seems scared to stick up for what they believe in, and to be honest its depressing.. hiding, that sort of ****, the popo's dont scare me. i'll die for my belief's. at any rate here's some new pictures guys enjoy!





















dont you wish you were here?

Dc


----------



## dmack (Feb 20, 2008)

Dank we should meet up and smoke some of that amazing looking bud you have there:48:


----------



## dmack (Feb 20, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> i know where your at......................:batman:


lets smoke some bud then.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 20, 2008)

lol lets do it! i've met a few people who actually turned into some of the best people i've ever known, close friends. who i met off here. iam not scared, and if your a cop, hope you like to take first hit 

Dc


edit: p.s. lol lol lol!


[p.s.s.] what growing zone do you live in? i'll know what your talking about. and generally where.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 20, 2008)

Zone 8 - 9


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a good photo of the Marina that is across the lake from me and windmills that are near my company's home base.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Feb 22, 2008)

hope you guys like these ..really pretty here. 1st pic is after a crazy earthquake. rest are around the country


----------



## benamucc (Feb 29, 2008)

Dang this thread was burried...didn't have a decent picture till now.  Enjoy...


----------



## headband (Feb 29, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> check out this same thread i already started.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21553


 i guess my thread got hi jacked, anyone want to see even more pictures, check out the ORIGINAL picture thread.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

headband- I am willing to bet yours isn't the original one either....

I've seen more like this here before.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 5, 2008)

well....this sad site has been in front of my house now for 2 weeks.

my neibor says.....you know they wont pick that up like that.....really no sheet?    i wonder'd why they kept leaving it there.  this week i left em a note


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are some pic's that I took in my neighborhood:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ahem* 

...sorry


----------



## DankCloset (May 8, 2008)

lol now for the most incriminating photo of the month

and no i aint worried. or scared.

Dc


----------



## maineharvest (May 8, 2008)

You people are soooo crazy.  I tried to start a thread on tattoos and everyone freaked out and got all paranoid on me so the thread was removed and  now you are all posting pictures of your property and yourselves.  I think this is an awesome thread and im not scared at all to put any picture up on this site but I cant believe I got so much **** for showing a tattoo and now people are doing this.  I am so pissed right now!!!!!


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

View attachment 58704


View attachment 58705


View attachment 58706
a couple places we like to kick-it and smoke


----------



## maineharvest (May 8, 2008)

wow lyfr, your pics just calmed me right down.  Thanks


----------



## peruvian skunk (May 8, 2008)

that aint me up there but i was by the beach teachin a bunch of friends who've never played, some good ol football. it was really cool. the last pic is me.


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

peruvian skunk said:
			
		

> that aint me up there but i was by the beach teachin a bunch of friends who've never played, some good ol football. it was really cool. the last pic is me.


 i know it isnt you up there...cause its me


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2008)

*Use your head when posting pics folks. No pictures what so ever of yourself. Thank you, TBG*


----------



## peruvian skunk (May 8, 2008)

hey brother hows it goin. hope you know that really aint me. havent smoked that much bud,yet


----------



## BurninHerb (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure how to put the pictures themselves into the post but here are the links for two shots of AC, the beach I've been going to ever since I was little.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/2698/ppuser/9663

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/2697/ppuser/9663

The second has to be the laziest sightseeing ever


----------



## DankCloset (May 12, 2008)

ahh come on, lol such a good picture lol!

Dc


----------

